# 24.75 inch scale length and 24 frets



## gnoll (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey guys.

I have an an old ESP LTD EC-400 guitar and I like it ergonomically apart from one thing. It's a 24.75 inch scale guitar and it has 24 frets, which means that the bridge and neck pickup are quite close together. This means that when I'm playing my pick constantly hits the neck pickup.

Am I alone in having this problem? I have to say I really don't understand the reason behind putting 24 frets on a guitar with this scale length. If it had 22 frets it would be perfect...


----------



## vilk (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm relatively sure that guitars of that scale with 24 frets are commonly disliked, and probably why you don't see many of them. I didn't even know they made guitars like that. Why would they make guitars like that?


----------



## Shask (Nov 17, 2015)

I have never hit a neck pickup with my pick, but if it is a problem.... lower the pickup.

That is why I dont like guitars with middle pickups, and when I end up with one, I usually just lower it way down to the body.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 17, 2015)

vilk said:


> Why would they make guitars like that?



tradition


like most of the features of guitar buildings... tradition


those guitars the Eclipse line for ESP LTD EC series. Are a les paul copy. And as a LP copy, they made them at the same scale to keep the tradition of them.

No idea why, as they are the only guitars in their range (if Im not wrong), who keep that scale.

And as a brand fueled by metal players, they wanted to add the thing that LPs guitar lack, a 24 fret. But with the mistake of keeping them at the same short scale.

I love the EC shape, way more than a gibson LP. In fact I own a EC-256. but I do not like the short scale anymore, every time I grab my ibanez Im like "this feels better". And as much in the past I wanted an EC with 24 fret, I do not want it anymore. The look of the two humbuckers so close to each others is making a dealbreaker for me


----------



## redstone (Nov 17, 2015)

vilk said:


> I'm relatively sure that guitars of that scale with 24 frets are commonly disliked, and probably why you don't see many of them. I didn't even know they made guitars like that. Why would they make guitars like that?



Because I'm skilled enough to use them.


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 17, 2015)

I dislike middle pickups for this reason, but don't pretend that my hitting it with my pick is anyone's fault but my own - I could always not pick there, or move it out of the way. My RG3xxV has been great for ensuring my pick doesn't hit a middle or neck pickup coil, but I don't remember my 24-fret HSH 24.8"-scale Vigier Shawn Lane giving me any deal-breaking trouble in this department - I only sold it because I'm stupid.


----------



## btbg (Nov 17, 2015)

I've had 22 fret Eclipses and 24 fret Eclipses/EC's and the difference in pickup spacing really isn't that drastic.

Reconsider your technique, if anything.


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 17, 2015)

Not wanting to offend anyone but why is it these days that people seem unable to play a "short" scale instrument?


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 17, 2015)

I would suggest lowering or removing the neck pickup or playing closer to the bridge.


----------



## vilk (Nov 17, 2015)

TankJon666 said:


> Not wanting to offend anyone but why is it these days that people seem unable to play a "short" scale instrument?



I don't think anyone has a problem with short scale guitars that have 22 frets


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 17, 2015)

Been a 24x24.75 user for many years, never been an issue on a 2 p/u guitar. Middle pickup can sometimes get in my way, which is why I no longer have any guitas with a middle pickup.

It's all subjective though, no good or bad, just different for each player's tastes.


----------



## gfactor (Nov 23, 2015)

Never a problem for me on my 24x24.75. I do have this problem with middle pick ups though.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Nov 24, 2015)

Not to get on the crotchety SSO'er train, but I have a Gibson SGJ that is 24 frets, at 24.75, and I love it. It's not my main axe, but I don't know why 24.75's get so much flak here. They've been used on many, many, metal records.

/Rant

Anyways, to the OP: I don't have a problem on that guitar with a pick hitting the neck pickup on that guitar, nor do I have the problem on my 25" scale guitars. Can you post a pic here of the guitar, and maybe lay your arm across it in your preferred playing position? Ignoring the above, it might just not be the guitar for you, ergonomically speaking.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 24, 2015)

Tony Iommi gets along fine with his 24.75".


----------



## gnoll (Nov 24, 2015)

I really don't mind 24.75" scale in and of itself (but I also don't tune super low), it's just coupled with 24 frets that it's an issue for me.

Anyway, the way my hand is positioned at the bridge for palm muting, my pick ends up sort of just over the side of the neck pickup. I can't really pick closer to the bridge because that would screw up my muting. If the neck pickup was moved just a liiittle bit it'd be fine. Lowering the pickup doesn't really help since it isn't mounted directly on the body.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 25, 2015)

out of curiosity whqt other guitars are 24.75" with 24 frets?

I only knew about the ESP/LTD's eclipse


----------



## blacai (Nov 25, 2015)

I own the prophecy les paul custom which has 24,75 and 24 frets...

I just had to adapt my picking at the beginning but I find it now ok. 
Anyway I don't go beyond the 17th on any LP type.


----------



## edsped (Nov 25, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> out of curiosity whqt other guitars are 24.75" with 24 frets?
> 
> I only knew about the ESP/LTD's eclipse



I've got a Yamah RGX1212S with 24 frets and an Edwards Crying Star with 27 frets. The 27th fret is pretty much useless on that Edwards but I don't have a problem with the first 24 on either of them. They both come with single coils in the neck though (the Edwards is slanted) so hitting the neck pickup isn't a problem. I don't have issues with neck humbuckers on 25" scale guitars though, I wouldn't think the extra 1/4" in overall scale length would make enough of a difference to really affect that but I could be wrong.


----------



## gunch (Nov 25, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> out of curiosity whqt other guitars are 24.75" with 24 frets?
> 
> I only knew about the ESP/LTD's eclipse



ESP Mavericks


----------



## redstone (Nov 25, 2015)

Edwards EMV (=maverick)
Caparison Horus
Washburn PXL
BC Rich Bitch / some Warlocks
Vigier Shawn Lane

2nd hand

Hamer Diablo / Slammer
Godin Redline


----------



## gunch (Nov 26, 2015)

kramer nightswan too


----------



## Scordare (Nov 26, 2015)

First of all, OP, I think you are looking at this from the wrong direction. Short scale guitars are typically/traditionally 22 fret..i.e. Les Paul and Gibson style guitars. Some modern variations like the EC are 24 frets but aren't so common. I think you should try lowering your neck pickup or picking closer to the bridge. Playing over the neck pickup results in a darker tone and picking precision suffers due to more string deflection.



gnoll said:


> the way my hand is positioned at the bridge for palm muting, my pick ends up sort of just over the side of the neck pickup.


 If you are resting your palm just over the bridge and your pick is over the neck pickup then you have some big hands..maybe you should just simply look into longer scale lengths. 


To add to the list...1992 and earlier Carvin guitars are 24.75" w/24 frets.


----------



## gnoll (Nov 27, 2015)

Scordare said:


> First of all, OP, I think you are looking at this from the wrong direction. Short scale guitars are typically/traditionally 22 fret..i.e. Les Paul and Gibson style guitars. Some modern variations like the EC are 24 frets but aren't so common. I think you should try lowering your neck pickup or picking closer to the bridge. Playing over the neck pickup results in a darker tone and picking precision suffers due to more string deflection.
> 
> 
> If you are resting your palm just over the bridge and your pick is over the neck pickup then you have some big hands..maybe you should just simply look into longer scale lengths.
> ...



I don't have big hands at all, I have small hands 

My hand isn't "over" the bridge either, it's close to the bridge over the strings, so that I can mute them!


----------

